# Best Inexpensive safe boat for the Caribbean - 2 guys



## GPendleton (Mar 19, 2010)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a good boat to sail the Caribbean for a few months? I have maybe $10,000 cash so I was hoping to arrange a financing deal that would allow me to buy with a monthly with a down payment with leftover for provisions and bushwackers (thankfully have a job to return to when Im done to continue paying off). I was looking at j30s initially in the 20k to 30k range but really have no clue. 

I would like something that could be sailed solo but with enough space for two people in seperate beds. Also would like a head with shower attachment and some good ventalation or AC (I would LOVE AC but at my pricepoint it's probably just a dream).

I basically want something easy to sail in moderate comfort at a lower pricepoint. 

Thanks for any advice at all!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

What is your total budget for the boat? Would you be selling it when you're done or keeping it? 

BTW, there are no beds on a boat...beds are for landlubbers...there are berths on a boat.  Most 30' boats will have a v-berth and the berths in the salon. Some, like the O'Day 302 have a quarterberth. 

Assuming that you don't want to have to repair, refit or upgrade the boat, you may have a problem finding a boat in ready-to-go shape depending on your budget.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Inexpensive and safe rarely go together in the cruising sailboat.

If I were in your position I would fly to St Martin and look on the French side in the boatyards and the anchorages around Simpsons Bay Lagoon. Let it be known that you have cash waiting for a suitable, boat. The Capitanerie might be a place to start and the Timeout Boatyard worth a browse. There is a cruisers net at 7.30 on weekday mornings on ch 14 they might know of someone selling something suitable.

Forget A/C look for big hatches and a windscoop. For that money expect delapidation and hope for a working engine and sails with some life left in them. 

Oh yes IMHO you should not buy a wooden boat no matter how cheap it is.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Charter?


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Carnival Cruise lines?


----------



## ehmanta (Sep 12, 2006)

You could go for a Tartan 27 for well under 10k but the upgrades will bite you big time


----------

